# This is what I come home to... Sick doe.



## Boggles (Dec 4, 2011)

I was just on a vacation and had my roommates watching my mice for me. I just noticed today that my chocolate female has blood coming out of her ears and a large bump, almost like a pimple, in her head. It doesn't have a scab on it, but is a bit discolored. Could she have taken a tumble or something? She's breathing faster, but not really harder. I'm worried the blood in the ears means brain damage. Would you cull her? I can post pics if it will help.


----------



## thewesterngate (May 22, 2012)

Pictures might help a bit, but overall it doesn't sound good.  I'm sorry. I guess just monitor her and see if she seems like she's suffering.


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Yup, post pics. Maybe she just has a severe case of mites that she is itching really profusely?


----------



## Boggles (Dec 4, 2011)

She doesn't want to sit still, which is a good thing i guess. There's less blood in her ears, but the bump is still there. She's in a tank with another female and neither one is itching...

http://i1259.photobucket.com/albums/ii5 ... kmouse.jpg


----------



## Boggles (Dec 4, 2011)

Anyone have an idea?


----------



## Boggles (Dec 4, 2011)

Her ears are bleeding a lot again today. Would it be best to cull at this point? I have no idea what's causing this...


----------



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

treat for mites! it could be scratching its ears a lot due to mites (as they sometimes collect in them), just because you don't always see them scratching dont mean they are not....


----------



## Boggles (Dec 4, 2011)

I use Ivermectin for mites right? Or is that mange? Also, it's only one female that's bleeding, so should i treat them both?


----------



## KTyne (Jun 8, 2012)

Could be an abcess or something?


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

NRMarlin said:


> I use Ivermectin for mites right? Or is that mange? Also, it's only one female that's bleeding, so should i treat them both?


Yes you do use ivermectin for mites and I would treat them both.


----------



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

NRMarlin said:


> I use Ivermectin for mites right? Or is that mange? Also, it's only one female that's bleeding, so should i treat them both?


yes and I would treat every small animal you own.


----------

